# Old cable head identification?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

These came with a 1500 I picked up years ago and recently found them in my shed. Never used them. 
Im guessing trap leader 1.25x7/8 for the longer one?
Not sure why the smaller one has backwards connection?
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like general Ive seen


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

CONNECTORS MADE TO CHUCK INTO A DRILL MOTOR AND RUN CABLES :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Absolute genius Jerry! That makes perfect sense as far as the stubby but doesnt seem right for the longer one? Thanks:thumbup:


Greenplum... do you mean general brand?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Those look like they were manufactured in a shop welded into a bulb and straight auger head.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think
They are home made


----------

